
What Worker Wouldn’t Move to Scandinavia in America? - misnamed
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2018/09/what-worker-wouldnt-move-to-scandinavia-in-america/570205/
======
3rdAccount
Very interesting idea. To sum it up the article says a city paying ~5B to
entice Amazon's new HQ is ridiculous and a 1995' era strategy.

Instead, they should offer remote worker incentives like healthcare and
unemployment insurance since solo work has higher risk. You go after the
workers instead of the corporation which could always move.

